# Undiscovered Scotland..Web Site



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

This site may be useful for planning your trip to Scotland. Seems to be lots of info 

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It won't be undiscovered for long then Geoff. 8O :lol:

Nice link - thanks.

Dave

P.S. Always remember Cliff Michelmore doing a return visit to Tropea (in the toe of Italy) after he had featured it as a "_delightful, undiscovered location_" on the Holiday programme a couple of years previously.

The daft bugger spent most of the time wailing and moaning about how it had been ruined by tourism . . . when he was the one who told half the world to go there in the first place!! 8O 8O :?

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

The large map on the right is quite good. Click on the area you are interested in, this throws up another map with clickable areas on towns and areas of interest.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

a brilliant site - thanks


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks StAubyns - good site and have bookmarked it. Even although it's my country, you wouldn't believe how much of it I haven't discovered yet!

D


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks StAubyns!

Superb site now in my favourites  

Just bowsing it brings back great memories and plants ideas for this season


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent site, added to favourites , not been yet and busy planning so really useful. 

Many thanks,
Mandy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The maps are also printable  

Do a print preview and you will find that each map fits on a sheet of A4


----------

